# Daughter diagnosed with CD, now I'm gonna get checked out



## Guest (Feb 4, 2006)

Hi all







I have IBS-C and my 16 yr old daughter has just been diagnosed with Crohn's. I have never been checked out to see if it was anything else. So, since she has been diagnosed I figured it might be smart to get myself check out as well. I have severe constipation right now, and at time I have pain in my LLQ. What do you guys think? is this a smart idea? They say IBD runs in families, and there is no one in either of our families that has it.Sweetbon


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Hi.Cronh's board:http://www.healingwell.com/community/default.aspx?f=17


----------

